# Beer vs. Ice cream



## Tabitha (Mar 21, 2008)

I have had a hard day & am just trying to provide myself w/ some comic relief :roll: . Humor me please  :wink:


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 21, 2008)

Both sound good to me Tab.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 21, 2008)

Which one first  ?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Mar 21, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Which one first  ?



The bowl of Dutch Chocolate Ice Cream first, then drink the beer, might taste like chocolate beer.  You could try a Dutch Chocolate Ice Cream and Amber beer float! :wink:  :shock:


----------



## Mandy (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm not a fan of beer or chocolate, so I'll take a glass of wine instead


----------



## Missjulesdid (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't imbibe, but I can't say no to icecream... Right now I have a hankerin for one of those good humor strawberry shortcake ice cream bars....


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Mar 22, 2008)

Ice cream before beer have no fear!!!!

Beer before Ice Cream will make you scream!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 22, 2008)

I LOVE those strawberry shortcake ice cream bars!

I imbibe, but I must say a 6 pack will last me a full month-LOL!


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 22, 2008)

I second that glass of wine!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 22, 2008)

OK, I went w/ the beer last night, but missjules, I had walk down to the market thios afternoon to get a strawberryshortcake bar-LOL! Power of suggestion...


----------



## Becky (Mar 23, 2008)

The dutch choc icecream all the way for me, with choc topping. (Note to self - this is why you have such a padded rear end...)


----------



## IanT (Mar 23, 2008)

I love yuengling and ice cream...mmmmmmm


my favorite is Mint chocolate chip...if i get a pint of this, its guaranteed to be gone in under 10 minutes...my girlfriend hides food from me...seriously.


----------



## gallerygirl (Mar 26, 2008)

Okay, what does it mean that I am totally down for the beer....Killians nonetheless......with olives.  (Don't ask) :roll:  k


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Beer & Olives?????  Ok, I won't ask.  I, myself, prefer the cheap beer (Busch) mixed with Spicy Hot V8!!  Ummm Ummmm GOOD!

(just for the record, I picked the icecream, hate dark beer)


----------



## gallerygirl (Mar 26, 2008)

Beer and hot v8. hmmmmmmmmmm, sounds like something I would like.  k


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Just so's you alls knows.....you made me hungry for one of those strawberry shortcake sicles....so I went to the local convienience store and to my surprise.....$2.19!!!!!  Kitten Love????
I bought 1/2 gal. of vanilla for $4.50 and suffered through it! :roll:


----------



## IanT (Mar 30, 2008)

do you remember the almond ones also??? oooghhh i could tear through a box of those like air 


I love both the strawberry shotcake ones and the almond ones!


----------

